# Happy Easter!



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy Easter and Happy Passover!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Did everyone have a good Easter? Mine was awesome. Good food, good family.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We enjoyed a trip to Branson that week then to our oldest son's home and attended church with them. A very nice day. That evening we had a fish fry meal with our daughter and her family.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My sister and BIL cooked a full ham dinner.

Soooo, She said I could bring dessert. I have not made a cake in 3-4 years. I got the mix out and started only to find I grabbed the brownie mix, so I made brownies, too. I baked a white cake, underneath I put a can of raspberry pie filling, and frosted it with fluffy white frosting, which is something like marshmellow. It was fine. 

We get out of the car and my parents get out of theirs, and my dad says "I bought the best cake ". So I say "mine is better, it's homemade." And Dad says "no, wait til you taste this, it's from an Italian bakery, it's got cannoli cream in it". Sure.

To be polite, I have a piece of both. I don't know where the cannoli cream was. It was cake and whipped cream-lots of it! I can't deal with all that whipped cream. 

Dad didn't even try mine, neither did mom. All Dad said was "you have to try this, it's the best". He just really pi$$ed me off and just kind of ruined the day. 

So next time I see him I will innocently ask him how he liked my cake , and see him fumble around.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Try the cherry pie filling with brownie on top
I bet yours was fine!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I didn't cook for Easter.I made a devil's food cake last night and I'm making a cherry torte out of it.If it turns out pretty,I will post a pic.


----------

